# VIDEO: Shop built tenon Jig for the Super Sled



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - the *Tenon Jig*. 
It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.

To *watch the video* , click here:
Super Sled - Crosscut and Miter Sled


The Tenon Jig's features include: 

micro adjustment feature 
built in scale 
unique leveling system


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice jig John

Nicolas


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you Nicolas. I really like having the tenon jig on the crosscut sled. It feels very stable and controlled.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

Very nicely done. 

A while back I made something similar. At first I liked it, then I discovered a major flaw with it. Movement. It was just simply too "light". I've ended up scraping mine & purchased one from Grizzly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Very Nice,,, I know it's for your new sled setup,, I also made one for the table saw,,
it's not as nice as yours, but just one more way to have one....without putting out the bucks for a item that you don't use all the time  

=====


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, John! That's really a neat system you came up with. I like it a lot.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Very Nice,,, I know it's for your new sled setup,, I also made one for the table saw,,
> it's not as nice as yours, but just one more way to have one....without putting out the bucks for item that you don't use all the time
> ...


Holy cow Bob, that's intense. That's cool looking! I think yours is nicer! It's really nice to make accurate and useful jigs instead of buying them. Thanks for posting your tenon jig, I enjoyed seeing another design.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Very nicely done.
> 
> A while back I made something similar. At first I liked it, then I discovered a major flaw with it. Movement. It was just simply too "light". I've ended up scraping mine & purchased one from Grizzly.


Thanks Hamlin. This tenon jig has a really good feel of stability and is weighted nicely when it's attached to the sled.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations John. Another nice video.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

DougO said:


> Congratulations John. Another nice video.


Thanks Doug, I'm glad you like it. There's another video coming for this series - how to make and the mitering fence. It should be cool, I've got something neat in mind for setting the angles.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi bobj3

I like your jig a lot, kind of complicated but excellent workmanship

Nicolas


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Nicolas

I'm a cheap old SOB,,,and I do like to make my own tools 

Sometimes they work better than the fac. made ones..

====



kolias said:


> Hi bobj3
> 
> I like your jig a lot, kind of complicated but excellent workmanship
> 
> Nicolas


----------

